# Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde



## Arino (26. April 2015)

*Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Guten Morgen Jungs und Mädels,

ich werde am 10. Mai 29 und wollte meinen Freunden etwas Gutes tun und ihnen ein paar leckere Whisk(e)y´s anbieten. 
Da ich jetzt nicht so der beste Kenner bin wollte ich hier mal ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln und evtl ein paar außergewöhnliche Tipps mit nehmen. 

Welche mir bisher sehr geschmeckt haben waren der Jack Daniels Singel Barrel, Chivas Regal Blended Sctoch (12yr) und Jameson irgendwas.
Der Jack Daniels war wirklich sehr lecker meiner Meinung nach.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn man mir was nettes empfehlen kann was man wirklich in gemütlicher Runde (pur) trinken kann und nicht direkt den Hals weg brennt 
Als i Tüpfelchen wäre eine schöne Flasche natürlich auch sehr schön 

Schönen Tag noch und ich hoffe es gibt hier ein paar Leute die mir helfen können.


----------



## RubySoho (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Mein absoluter Lieblings Whisky ist Lagavulin,der 16 jährige.Sehr rauchig,muss man mögen.

https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/lagavulin-16-year-old-whisky/#!/product/

Edit:guter shop mit guten preisen und vielen infos:

The Whisky Store - Whisky Versand und Bourbon Whiskey - Lagavulin, Macallan, Auktion, Gewinnspiel, Whisky - The Whisky Store

Gruss Ruby


----------



## STSLeon (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Ich bin auch Laie aber durch regelmäßige Urlaube in Schottland hatte ich auch Gelegenheit einige Whiskys zu probieren. Pauschal muss dir klar sein, dass der Whisky je nach Herkunftsland anders schmeckt und jedem dementsprechend anders schmeckt. Ob Irland, Schottland, Japan oder USA macht da bereits einen großen Unterschied aus. Meine Favoriten sind Japan und Schottland. 

Dann kommt der individuelle Geschmack und da hilft eigentlich nur probieren. Die einen bevorzugen einen Whisky mit eher torfigen / rauchigen Geschmack und andere eher den "süßen" Whisky. Wenn man von dem amerikanischen Zeugs kommt (deine Auswahl erinnert mich an das Sortiment im Real) dann würde ich für den Anfang einen Glenmorangie Lasanta empfehlen.


----------



## Combi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

bin selber whiskeytrinker,ansonsten kein alkohol.geniesser!
was du genannt hast sind keine whiskeys,sondern blends.
das sind etliche chargen und sorten zusammengewürfelt,bis es den geschmack ergibt,den der hersteller will.

die richtigen whiskeys,die gut schmecken und nicht so abartig brennen beim trinken,sind die single-malts.
ich kann RubySoho nur zustimmen...
lagavulin ist einer der richtig guten.habe selber 2 flaschen 16J und eine edition 25 J old in der vitrine stehn.
dazu noch glenmorangie,bowmore,cragganmore,talisker,laphroaig,isle of jura und glenfiddich grand reserve.

das sind gute single malts,schottischen oder irischen ursprungs.
richtig gut sind die torfigen,fruchtig und leicht rauchig schmeckenden,die sanften.
die brennen nicht,sondern schmecken.
so zeug wie jack daniels,jonny walker und jim beam,bekommen immer die gäste,die plörre können se haben.
sowas kann man ruhig mit cola oder eiswürfeln versauen.
aber single malts,geniesst man pur,richtig temperiert.

das ist ne gute seite,für richtige whiskeys...
Single Malt Whisky

viel spass beim kennenlernen der richtigen whiskeys,du wirst dich wundern...


----------



## MfDoom (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Nach meiner Erfahrung werden sie ab 18 Jahren Reifung interessant, milder und auch teurer 
Der 18 Jahre Laphroig war sehr lecker und sehr rauchig. 
Es ist gerade aber auch ein sehr großer Trend Whiskey zu trinken, guten Rum bekommt man beispielsweise für ein Drittel des Preises guter Whiskeys.
Wenn es milder sein soll probier mal Dalwhinnie 15 Jahre, ist günstig und gut.
Bei einem Freund habe ich vorgestern einen 25 Jahre alten Glenfarclas probiert, auch sehr lecker.


----------



## Arino (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Das ist mal eine Aussage  Ich schau mir das mal an. den Isle of Jura habe ich Silvester getrunken und der war wirklich sehr gut. 
Vielen Dank für die Tipps
Von Rum habe ich noch weniger Ahnung und pur habe ich diesen auch noch nie getrunken


----------



## Lee (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Also ich habe wenig Ahnung, aber das amerikanische Zeug war durchweg eher schlecht und hat vorallem gebrannt und nach Alkohol geschmeckt. Bei schottischen single malts war wirklich Geschmack dahinter und teilweise hat man den Alkohol gar nicht gespürt. Das klingt jedenfalls eher nach dem was du suchst 

Persönlich getrunken habe ich eine Auswahl bei einem Freund (Whiskyliebhaber). Hängen geblieben ist bei mir der 12 jährige Highland Park und der 15er Glennfiddich. Beide sehr angenehem und intensiv im Geschmack, gleichzeitig haben sie überhaupt nicht gebrannt. Wirklich ein Genuss.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Tomatin - Legacy. Günstiger und guter Highlandwhisky


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mh4SU-q-JRw


----------



## Körschgen (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Balvenie und Glenmorangie werden dir schmecken...


----------



## manimani89 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Suntory Yamazaki 18 Jahre (1 x 0.7 l): Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & GetrÃ?nke der beste whiskey der welt. natürlich geschmackssache: Hochprozentige Rangliste: Der beste Whisky der Welt - Aus aller Welt - Panorama - Handelsblatt


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Zwar nicht für besondere Abende aber dem gewünschten Geschmack wahrscheinlich entsprechend:
Grant's (Family Reserve)
Ist ein Blend und eher günstig, schmeckt aber wie ein "Großer".


----------



## Caduzzz (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

gute, günstige, leckere Einsteiger Whiskys fände ich Glengoyne (seeehr mild, da "unpeated" ungetorft - gibt's im dem Tal einfach nicht, sehr sympathische Destille vor Ort )

oder auch sehr gut Sprinkbank (noch eine der wenigen noch verbliebenen unabhängigen Brennereien, ja.. 3/4 der schottischen Brennereien gehören i-welchen Industriebrennern oder Investmentfonds )

oder noch ein Aberlour.

Wie gesagt sind alle recht mild, aber mit Charakter, nicht zu teuer, so dass man einen schönen Einstieg ins Whisky trinken machen kann.


Zitat von Combi:"richtig gut sind die torfigen,fruchtig und leicht rauchig schmeckenden,die sanften.
 die brennen nicht,sondern schmecken.
 so zeug wie jack daniels,jonny walker und jim beam,bekommen immer die gäste,die plörre können se haben.
 sowas kann man ruhig mit cola oder eiswürfeln versauen.
 aber single malts,geniesst man pur,richtig temperiert.

 das ist ne gute seite,für richtige whiskeys...
Single Malt Whisky

 viel spass beim kennenlernen der richtigen whiskeys,du wirst dich wundern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

GEFÄLLT MIR *Knopf drückt*


----------



## Dartwurst (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Mir wurde bei einem Besuch der Brennerei von "Auchentoshan" erklärt, dass der Geschmack von Single Malt Whiskey  am besten mit einem Spritzer Leitungswasser zur Geltung kommt. Bei meinem Favoriten Laphroig stimmt das auch. Leider ist der Laphroig auch sehr speziell. Anfängern mit Single Malts kann ich ihn nicht empfehlen. Wenn Du Dich etwas einlesen willst schau mal hier:https://www.whisky-fox.de/whisky-ranking-r-21_56.html nach.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist meine "Sammlung". Der Port Charlotte 10 Jahre Heavily Peated" ist echt super. Allerdings bekommt man den nur noch zu horenten Preisen. 

Aber ich trink nicht wirklich viel Whisky. Die Flaschen sind teils schon über 1 Jahr alt. 

Der Lagavulin 16 Jahre hinten links mag ich nicht so. Der Geruch hat mich am Anfang immer an Urin erinnert und wie es im Altersheim wo meine Tante gepflegt wurde immer roch. Ich mag diese phenolischen Rauchbomben wie Laphroig oder Lagavulin nicht so. 

Talisker 10 Jahre oder Ardbeg 10 Jahre ist aber ok. Werd mich vielleicht mal Richtung Highlands bewegen. Brennereien wie Balblair oder Edradour könnten mich interessieren.


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*



Combi schrieb:


> bin selber whiskeytrinker,ansonsten kein alkohol.geniesser!
> was du genannt hast sind keine whiskeys,sondern blends.
> das sind etliche chargen und sorten zusammengewürfelt,bis es den geschmack ergibt,den der hersteller will.



Warum soll ein Blend kein Whisk(e)y sein?  => Whisky â€“ Wikipedia


*Aber BTT:*
Mir persönlich sind die weicheren / süßeren Whiskeys lieber.
Das rauchige / torfige ist nicht mein Fall. Viele fangen aber bei den milderen an und arbeiten sich zu den torfigen durch.

Bei den irischen fand ich auf meinen Irlandtrips bisher immer den günstigen_* Paddys*_ und den _*Jameson*_ (beides Blends) ganz gut.

In Schottland letztes Jahr warens hauptsächlich die Speyside-Whiskys die mir geschmeckt haben, zB der 12yo Single Malt von _*Glenfiddich*_.
Einer meiner Mitreisenden war ein Fan der Islay-Whiskys (zB Lagavulin, Arbeg und Laphroaig) - ich hab mal dran genippt, aber allein schon der extrem rauchige und torfige Geruch hat *mir* da jeden Genuss schon ausgetrieben.

In Ediburgh fand ich die _Scotch Whisky Experience_ ganz interessant => The Scotch Whisky Experience
Im Anschluss an die Führung gabs ein Tasting mit Vertretern aus den vier Hauptregionen des schottischen Whiskys: Lowlands / Highlands / Speyside / Islay



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls Geld keine Rolle spielt, kannst du bei denen auch einen £18.500 Whisky erstehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei einem Whiskytasting Anfang diesen Jahres gab es eine schöne Auswahl an schottischen Whiskys.
Vlt kann dir das auch als Beispiel hilfreich sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ersten vier fand ich richtig gut. Der _*Old Pulteney*_ war aber davon mein Liebling. Am interessantesten fand ich den _*Arran*_.
Die beiden letzten waren, da zu rauchig / torfig, nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Memphys (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Wenn du noch nie Whisky getrunken hast kann ich dir die Islay Malts (Talisker, Laphroaig...) nicht wirklich empfehlen. Viel zu heftig für die meisten, der Großteil derer die ich kenne die sowas trinken raucht auch, scheint dabei ne große Rolle zu spielen.

Für Anfänger würd ich den Highland Park 12 oder den Oban 14 nehmen, die sind nicht so allerweltsmäßig und relativ mild, also für Anfänger gut zu trinken. Außerdem kosten die nicht die Welt, 30-35€ pro. Gut und günstig wäre der Paddys, da ist es dann kein Weltuntergang wenn den einer mit Cola trinkt.


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*



Memphys schrieb:


> Gut und günstig wäre der Paddys, da ist es dann kein Weltuntergang wenn den einer mit Cola trinkt.



Sag das in KEINEM Pub in Irland - mich hat der Barkeeper richtig bös angekuckt als ich das (1x Cola / 1x Paddys) bestellt habe. Der dachte erst ich will das gemischt haben. Sein Gesichtsausdruck wurde erst wieder freundlich als ich ihm gesagt habe er soll das jeweils extra rüberreichen...


----------



## Caduzzz (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

@der_yappi

Sprinkbank und Glengoyne  bin ich mit meinem Geschmack also nicht allein 

Highlandpark find ich für einen Anfänger eher fast schon zu kräftig...Skeptiker würden dann danach eher keinen Whisky mehr so schnell anfassen.

Whisk(e)y / Scotch pur mMn........mit Cola *kopfschüttel*.......................und ja klar es gibt gute Blends


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Whisky schmeckt immer gut mit Cola. Wir haben auch schon nen 25 Jahre alten Highland Park mit Cola gesoffen. Das schmeckt wirklich gut. Cola und Whisky ist ne perfekte Kombi. Und guter Whisky mit Cola ist echt was Feines. Scheiß auf die Schotten!


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Ich kann nur anders herum sagen dass mir 08/15 Bourbon selbst mit Cola nicht schmeckt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Also wenn Whiskey dann mag ichs richtig hardcore geraucht/getorft.

Mein absoluter Favorit dabei ist der liebe "Ardbeg", entweder als "günstiger" Ten oder gleich der Supernova.
Da brauch ich auch keine Angst zu haben dass mir den jemand wegtrinkt unter Freunden, außer einem weiteren Kollegen im Freundeskreis mögen dies alle nicht so streng. 

Ansonsten wenns weniger "Hart" sein soll oder was gemischt wird halte ich den ganz normalen 12er Glennfiddich für eine sehr gute P/L Wahl, alternativ tuts auch der Tullamore Dew. Auch ein persönlicher Favorit von mir ist 16er Bushmills mit Portweinfasslagerung.


Das klingt jetzt besonders bei meinem Nickname so als würde ich literweise Whisky wegschaffen aber nüchtern betrachtet () brauche ich für ne Flasche Ardbeg zu trinken etwa 3 bis 5 Jahre. 
Nein im Ernst, ich trinke gerne Whisky aber ich bekomme leider auch schnell Kopfschmerzen davon. Deswegen ist üblicherweise kaum mehr als ein Glas pro Monat drin, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Tullamore Dew mag ich auch sehr gerne. Eigentlich einer meiner Lieblings, trotz sehr günstig. Der erinnert mich irgendwie an Sommerregen und grüne Wiesen. Sehr leicht und luftig mit nen Hauch Honig.


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Bei mir steht seit 5 Jahren eine Flasche Paddys in der Hausbar.
Aktueller Stand => 3/4 voll
Da sieht man wie lange ich dazu brauch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Tullamore Dew ist wenn man ihn mag wohl einer der preisleistungsstärkten Whiskys überhaupt. Wenn das Zeug hier im Angebot ist (was gefühlt alle 6 Wochen vorkommt) in großen Ladenketten koetet die Flasche üblicherweise deutlich unter 15€. Da gibts schlechtere die bedeutend teurer sind.

Ich finds immer ganz furchtbar, wenn man überall bei Cliquen oder in Kneipen usw. nur die drei billigsten J's sieht (Jimmy, Jacky und Johnny...), die ertrage ich nur mit ner guten Menge Cola drin. Und die anderen Schnäpse die man so angedreht bekommt sind meist auch nur besseres Desinfektionsmittel.


----------



## Beam39 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*



Seabound schrieb:


> Scheiß auf die Schotten!



HAHA 

Also wenns wirkliche "Anfänger" sind, dann sind die Rauchigen wirklich keine Wohltat. Zu denen muss man sich "hocharbeiten", erstmal nen Gefühl und Geschmack bekommen für die verschiedenen Noten. Wenn du denen irgendwas brutal rauchiges hinstellst, wirds denen wieder hochkommen - egal wie teuer der Whisky is.

Deswegen sind für jeden Anfänger milde Whiskys das Beste. Mein absoluter Favorit ist der Auchentoshan 12 Jahre: Auchentoshan 12 Jahre Single Malt Scotch Whisky (1 x 0.7 l): Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & GetrÃ?nke

Falls es doch rauchiger sein soll, sind die Juras nen ziemlich guter Einstieg. Nicht zu hart nicht zu weich.


----------



## cerbero (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Wernn dir der Whisky mit Cola schmeckt, ghenieß es, es muss immerhin dir schmecken.

Ansonsten kann man mit der Diskussion ob mit Cola/Eis/EWasser usw echt Glaubenskriege erwarten.. 

Was die Empfehlung angeht: Aberlour a'bunadh Batch No. 44 Aberlour  a'bunadh - aber vorsicht, der is "stärker" (und gibts auch in weiteren "Nummern")


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*



cerbero schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man mit der Diskussion ob mit Cola/Eis/EWasser usw echt Glaubenskriege erwarten..



Ja, genau wie bei quasi allen anderen Genussmitteln auch. Ich sehe das ganz einfach: Erlaubt ist was schmeckt. Nur weil irgendein Schnösel mit Fliege mir erzählen will dass man zu Fisch Weißwein und keinen Rotwein trinken muss ändert das leider nichts daran dass mir Weißwein nicht schmeckt, (trockener) Rotwein dagegen schon. Bei Whisky dasselbe - wenn jemand das Zeug mit Eis, Cola oder was auch immer trinken will bitteschön... jeder wie er lustig ist. So lange ich ihn pur trinken darf... alles fein.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Mir schmeckt der pur oder im Sommer auf der Gartenliege eben auch mal mit Cola und Eis.

Und ich kann echt empfehlen, zu Cola und Eis mal nen schön rauchigen Single Malt zu nehmen. Das hat echt was und is mal was anderes, als Jacky Cola oder Jim Beam mit Cola.


----------



## Memphys (27. April 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Sag das in KEINEM Pub in Irland - mich hat der Barkeeper richtig bös angekuckt als ich das (1x Cola / 1x Paddys) bestellt habe. Der dachte erst ich will das gemischt haben. Sein Gesichtsausdruck wurde erst wieder freundlich als ich ihm gesagt habe er soll das jeweils extra rüberreichen...


Den hab ich auch durchaus schon pur getrunken - schmeckt gut. Aber wenn den für 15€ einer mischt ist auch nicht schlimm.  Bei meinem zwanzigsten wird Tullamore/Paddy gekauft, weil man den sowohl pur als auch gemischt trinken kann, was man von echt nicht vielen irischen Erzeugnissen sagen kann 

Ich find Paddys echt gut, weil man da echt sehen kann das Whisky auch schmecken und nicht nur brennen kann, Hab schon mehr als einen Kumpel zu Whisky gebracht, eben durch Paddys.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

"ich werde am 10. Mai 29 und wollte meinen Freunden etwas Gutes tun und ihnen ein paar leckere Whisk(e)y´s anbieten"

so, heute ist der 9. Mai...bin gespannt was du geholt hast und wie es euch schmeckte, und für morgen natürlich 'ne schöne Feier


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Ja. Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## OutOfMemory (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Vorweg. Ich bin noch ein Whisky Frischling. Mache das erst seit paar Monaten. Bisher Glenfiddich 12, Glenfiddich 15, Talisker 10, Chivas Regal 12, Tullamore Dew im Schrank stehen.

Der Tullamore Dew ist nicht wirklich billig. Der Glenfiddich ist sogar günstiger. Der den du im Supermarkt findest für ca. 16 Euro hat keine Altersangabe. Der ist natürlich günstiger.  Den 10 Jahre alten Tullamore Dew, habe ich noch nie unter 30 Euro gesehen. Wenn ich da falsch liege, klärt mich auf. Der Whisky schmeckt natürlich trotzdem. Nur kann man das halt nicht wirklich mit einem 10-12-16 Jahre alten Whisky vergleichen. Das ist halt eher Kategorie Jim Bean, Johnny Walker. Auch wenn der Tullamore Dew da wesentlich besser schmeckt.

Mich wundert gerade aber vor allem wie lange Ihr euren Whisky geöffnet rumstehen habt. Mir wurde gesagt. Nach einem Jahr kann man den im Grunde wegschütten. Natürlich wird der nicht schlecht. Der Geschmack verändert sich aber. Und dann 4-5 Jahre geöffnete Flaschen ?


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Vllt. ein bisschen spät, aber egal 

Ich hab letzte Woche den hier zum degustieren bekommen: The Whisky Store | Highland Park
Für meinen Geschmack eines vom Besten was ich bis jetzt getrunken habe.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Vorweg. Ich bin noch ein Whisky Frischling. Mache das erst seit paar Monaten. Bisher Glenfiddich 12, Glenfiddich 15, Talisker 10, Chivas Regal 12, Tullamore Dew im Schrank stehen.
> 
> Der Tullamore Dew ist nicht wirklich billig. Der Glenfiddich ist sogar günstiger. Der den du im Supermarkt findest für ca. 16 Euro hat keine Altersangabe. Der ist natürlich günstiger.  Den 10 Jahre alten Tullamore Dew, habe ich noch nie unter 30 Euro gesehen. Wenn ich da falsch liege, klärt mich auf. Der Whisky schmeckt natürlich trotzdem. Nur kann man das halt nicht wirklich mit einem 10-12-16 Jahre alten Whisky vergleichen. Das ist halt eher Kategorie Jim Bean, Johnny Walker. Auch wenn der Tullamore Dew da wesentlich besser schmeckt.
> 
> Mich wundert gerade aber vor allem wie lange Ihr euren Whisky geöffnet rumstehen habt. Mir wurde gesagt. Nach einem Jahr kann man den im Grunde wegschütten. Natürlich wird der nicht schlecht. Der Geschmack verändert sich aber. Und dann 4-5 Jahre geöffnete Flaschen ?



Haltbarkeit: Ungeöffnet - Geöffnet

Ich habe auch Erfahrung mit einigen "älteren" Whiskys die auch mit eine Lagerzeit von 18 Jahren angepriesen werden. Nach längerer Suche und vielen Verkostungen bin ich dann bei dem "Bowmore *Enigma*12 Jahre Islay Single Malt Scotch Whisky" gelandet, der mit Abstand meine Nummer 1 geworden ist.

Leider ist er nur noch schwer zu bekommen. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen und mit 40-50€ auch nicht allzu teuer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GExRAMzqZe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Über die Haltbarkeit hab ich mir noch nie wirklich Gedanken gemacht, da ich auch noch nie einen UNterschied gemerkt habe ob ein Whisky jetzt frisch geöffnet wurde oder schon 3 Jahre halb leer im Schrank steht. Die Verhältnisse sind ja an sich optimal (stehend, dicht, kühl, dunkel) aber wenn ich da was von 6 Monaten lese... das schaffe ich niemals in nem halben Jahr ne Flasche wegzutrinken. 

Momentan hab ich 5 offene Flaschen da stehen die alle halb bis 3/4 voll sind. Ich schätze mal vor 2017-2018 sind die nicht leer wenn nicht unvorhergesehen wir mittn Paar Leuten mal abends dran arbeiten.


----------



## cerbero (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

@Incredible Alk: Du machst deinem Namen keine Ehre 

(gut so!)

Mit der letzten verschenkten Flasche Aberlour bin ich _etwas_ auf die Schnauze gefallen... der Empfänger hatte schon 2 im Schrank


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Den Namen hab ich auch im Jahre 2003 schon aufgedrückt bekommen (im Rahmen eines Abi-Films wo jemand den unglaublichen Hulk spielen sollte der nur statt groß und grün eben besoffen und blau wurde nach der Prüfung), der Nick hat also gar nichts mit besonders großem Alkoholverzehr zu tun. 

Ich trinke zwar gelegentlich ein, zwei Glas Bier am Wochenende, von unglaublichen Mengen kann da aber keine Rede sein. Das ist ja auch eben mein "Whiskyproblem" - ich trinke ihn aufgrund des Geschmacks ja gerne aber wegen des Alks eben so selten, dass mir wie ich jetzt gelernt habe wohl alle geöffneten Flaschen "abgelaufen" sind... aber wie gesagt ich bemerke geschmacklich keinen wirklichen Unterschied, von daher alles in Ordnung.


----------



## ACDSee (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Hmm. Da will man sich mal was gönnen und kauft Jameson Gold. 
Ich hatte den normalen Jameson da und mir auch irgendwann mal den Select Reserve gekauft.
Einer Verkostung der drei Blends gegeneinander stand also nichts im Wege.

- Jameson für 14,99 aus dem Norma
- Jameson Select Reserve für 27,99 aus dem Edeka
- Jameson Gold für 49,99 von TheWhiskyStore

Alle drei entwickeln ihr Aroma erst mit etwas Temperatur. Also eingeschenkt, in der Hand angewärmt und verrochen.

Alle drei riechen stark nach Vanille und schön blumig, eher leicht. 
Die beiden billigen Vertreter riechen dabei intensiver als der teure.

Geschacklich ein interessantes Bild.

Für 14,99 macht der normale Jameson schon einen ganz gefälligen Eindruck. In erster Linie süß und fruchtug, nur ein wenig schärfe und ein leichter Abgang, der nicht allzu lange anhält.
Ich denke Spontan: der ist gut für die Cola, den schmeckst du nicht durch. An einen Single Malt kommt er nicht ran. Da ist einfach zu wenig Komplexität drin. Mir fällt kein Grund ein, warum ich diesen Tropfen pur trinken sollte.

Die Select Reserve ist ähnlich und doch ganz anders. Deutlich schärfer im Mund und löst sich in komplexere Aromen auf, jedoch alles süßlich und frisch. Der Abgang ist toll und deutlich länger.
Ein angenehmes Gefühl im Rachen und angeregter Speichelfluss, sehr süffig und einfach nur lecker. Für unter 30 Euro wirklich richtig gut.

Gespannt erwarte ich, ob der nochmals über 20 Euro teurere Jameson Gold da noch mehr bieten kann. Aber denkste. Weniger Intensiv als der günstigere Select Reserve, zudem fehlt ihm auch die leichte schärfe.
Er ist einfach nur weich. Er schmeckt weichgespühlt, nach nicht viel. Viele angedeutete Aromen, aber alle zu schwach um sie gut rausschmecken zu können. Der Abgang ist fluffig. Ich merke ihn kaum. Er schmeckt zwar ganz gut, aber irgendwie charakterlos. Da ist mir zu wenig Geschmack drin.

Der normale Jameson ist zum Mischen gut. Kennt man ihn nicht, verpasst man nichts. Der Gold ist hingegen völlig überpreist. Er bietet mir für 50 Euro viel zu wenig Gegenwert. Der Markt bietet hier so vieles was eindeutig besser ist. Diese Summe werde ich beim nächsten Kauf viel lieber wieder in einem guten klassischen Single Malt anlegen (Lagavulin 16J oder Bowmore 15J Darkest), die haben Charakter. Der Select Reserve ist für mich ganz eindeutig der beste dieser drei. Er hat sich einen Platz im Regal verdient und wird sicherlich auch nachgekauft. Preis-/Leistung stimmen hier. Er wäre meine Empfehlung für Menschen, die mit Rauch wenig anfangen können und es gern Süß und Fruchtig und einen langem Abgang mögen. Sicher auch gut für Einsteiger, da er gefällig schmeckt und auf Aromen wie Torf und Salz komplett verzichtet.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Ich habe durch Zufall einen Cognac gefunden der wirklich lecker ist: Leopold Gourmel. Ich habe nicht die Erfahrung um ihn hier blumig zu beschreiben aber Age du fruit, das Alter der Früchte, trifft es ziemlich gut. Fruchtig und man schmeckt den guten Wein. Ich habe allerding nur 60 € bezahlt. Er scheint eine kleine Rarität zu sein, es gibt ihn anscheinend nicht oft.
Ich kenne sonst nur Hennessy und Asbach, die üblichen Verdächtigen halt  dagegen ist dieser hier wirklich etwas feines.


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Tullamore Dew geht eigentlich immer wenn mans nicht so mit Torf/Rauch hat.
Ansonsten ist der gute alte Jonny Walker Red bzw. mein Liebling der Black immer einen Schluck wert.
Für einfach nur sinnfrei ins Nirvana pusten und um mit Cola zu mischen nehm ich den billigen ausm Aldi Nord.
Generell kann man sagen das Insel bzw Highland Lebenswasser stehts rauchig/torfig schmeckt und die Lowlandwässerchen eher mild/fruchtig sind.

Und überhaubt: Diese US Maispansche ist bestenfalls Rohrreiniger, wenn überhaubt!


----------



## ACDSee (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Na ja, bei Johnnie Walker bin ich schon ganz gut durch.

Red -> ne. Mit dem schmeckt mir sogar die Cola nicht mehr. Stechend bitter, einfach bäh.
Black -> gern mit Cola. Schmeckt leicht durch, aber hat nicht so viel Grain drin und ist deshalb nicht so miesepetrig Bitter.
green -> Der war echt gut und nicht zu teuer und wurde natürlich aus dem Programm genommen.
blue -> Ist wirklich lecker, aber zu teuer. Hab letztes Jahr 2 Stück zu Weihnachten verschenkt und kann so jetzt ab und an mal einen Trinken.

Double Black, Platin und Gold hab ich noch nicht getestet, werd ich wohl auch erstmal nicht. Erstmal will ich mir noch ein paar Malts in die Bar packen.
Mit Glenfarcles, Talisker und Highland Park hab ich z. B. noch gar keine Erfahrungen, das muss sich ändern.

Zum US- und Discount-Krams:
JackDaniels Silver Select schmeckt mir richtig gut.
Ich hab aber auch noch eine angefangene Flasche Jim Beam Honey stehen, die einfach niemand trinken will.
Die kann man nichtmal durch den Ausguß kippen, die würde alles verkleben.

Vor 2 Wochen hab ich PennyPacker mit Cola getrunken. Das mach ich nie wieder. 
Es war eine Veranstaltung mit Getränkeverkauf und die Pulle hatte irgedwer einfach mitgebracht. Daher war die Gelegenheit günstig, quasi umsonst zu trinken.
Wir haben also Cola bestellt und aufgefüllt. Ich hab nur zwei gut starke Mischen getrunken, dann bin aber aus Geschacksgründen auf Cola pur ausgewichen.
Am nächsten Tag hatte ich einen Brummschädel vom anderen Stern.


----------



## S!lent dob (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Man verdünnt Scotch nicht mit Cola! Wer Likör trinken will sollte diesen auch direkt kaufen...
Verdirbt den netten Whisky *gollum,gollum*


----------



## Seabound (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Whisk(e)y für gute Freunde*

Ich hab für mich den Whisky gefunden, der mir bis jetzt am Besten schmeckt. Besser als alle Schotten und Iren die ich bis jetzt getrunken habe. 

Es ist ein 6 Jahre alter Single Malt Whisky aus der Eifel. Von Farber. 

Der ist angenehm walnussig und fruchtig leicht, trotz 48 % Alkohol. Mit einem Tröpfchen Wasser kommt noch eine angenehme erdige Note hinzu. 

Whisky

Bis jetzt war jeder, der probiert hatte, restlos begeistert.


----------

